# "Bavarian Adrenaline" route for BMW on Demand



## turbospecc (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where this route takes you? Can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## CADeeter (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is a thread about it which you may have already seen:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=613347

Here is another BMW route (I think from the Hong Kong site):

http://www.bmwhk.com/com/en/insight...necteddrive_routes_dynamics.pdf?download=true


----------



## turbospecc (Jul 3, 2008)

CADeeter said:


> Here is a thread about it which you may have already seen:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=613347
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

